# Am i grabbing with the wrong hand?



## Azaan (Jan 24, 2010)

hey guys,
so, i wss just wondering if im grabbing with the wrong hand
i just started snowboarding last year, so dont make fun of my vocabulary 

when i do a indy, or toeside grab, not sure what the word is.

i grab with my right hand,
my stance is goofy

so could somebody please tell me, if it matters, or if i am grabbing with the wrong hand.

thanks


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

an indy grab is a toeside grab with your backhand (done right its BETWEEN the feet not behind or on top of your back binding)

what you are doing is called a mute grab .. a toeside grab with your fronthand


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

pretty sure an indy since you are regular will be your left hand grabbing between your bindings


----------



## Azaan (Jan 24, 2010)

burritosandsnow said:


> an indy grab is a toeside grab with your backhand (done right its BETWEEN the feet not behind or on top of your back binding)
> 
> what you are doing is called a mute grab .. a toeside grab with your fronthand


Thanks a lot man!
helped alot!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9d/Snowboard_illustrated_grabs.jpg

If that diagram is accurate then you're doing a mute grab.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

there isn't really a right or wrong grab haha
as long as you are grabbing your board its right


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CandyMan100 said:


> there isn't really a right or wrong grab haha
> as long as you are grabbing your board its right


+1

A grab is a grab. If you land it, it is a successful grab. The one you are describing is a mute grab.

Watch the pros, they do all types of crazy grabs. There are sick grabs that involve both hands. Some even do toeside grabs from behind their legs. It's crazy technical.


----------



## fsufanj17 (Jan 25, 2010)

john doe said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9d/Snowboard_illustrated_grabs.jpg
> 
> If that diagram is accurate then you're doing a mute grab.


Good looks on this diagram.. i gotta show it to my friend b/c he keeps saying hes doing a indy but in fact its a mute (like I told him)



CandyMan100 said:


> there isn't really a right or wrong grab haha
> as long as you are grabbing your board its right


X2 said it all right there!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

This is interesting, probably 14 or so years ago we considered an indy grabbing the toeside edge with the back hand, but having your forearm over the shin. Basically across your back leg, over the top of the foot to the edge but not just between the feet. Kinda like how your front arm is when tweaking a Japan. Back then we called it just a frontside grab if you grab the board like a mute but with the back hand. Not arguing, just saying.

(shrugs)


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Unless you grab "Tindy".....:laugh::laugh:


or tailfish :laugh:

to the OP if you happen to come back to the thread .. just a tip: from now on just say grab with my front hand or back hand .. that way you dont have to get into left right goofy or regs


----------

